# Any luck selling photos on any of the print on demand websites?



## photowilly (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi folks,

Just curious if anyone has had any luck selling their work on any of the print websites like fineartamerica.com , imagekind, etc... 

If you do, what is the best site? What % of the sell do you get? Do you sell many?

Thanks!


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 21, 2017)

The only people that go to those sites are people trying to sell their photos.


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2017)

About 85% of all the photos that sell have people in the photos.
85% of _those_ photos are bought by the people IN the photos.

In other words, the market for photos that *don't* have people in them is very small.

Each of the web sites that you mentioned, and the other similar web sites, have pages that tell how & how much they pay the photographer.
But they don't pay much because they're in the business of making money for themselves, not for the photographers that supply content.

To sell your images through those sites you need to promote, market, and advertise the heck out of yourself and your images in as many places on the web as you can.
In other words, luck has essentially nothing to do with it. You have to spend money to make money. There is no EZ button, and no free ride.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2017)

Fine Art America (now Pixels.com) does fine by me.  Once I upload my images, I don't have to do any more.  *You can set your own prices*. If you want $10million for an 8x10, you can set the price to do so.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 21, 2017)

480sparky said:


> *You can set your own prices*. If you want $10million for an 8x10, you can set the price to do so.



It only takes one that way!! LOL


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 21, 2017)

Seems like payments and terms are usually unfavorable to people using these type sites.

Look at the Terms and Conditions especially related to the company using your photos. If licensing is offered thru the company and it's royalty free that's usually unfavorable to the photographer. Make sure you read thru any info. on rights managed licensing so that you maintain rights to your own photos and are just licensing usage for a specific time period and for a specific purpose.


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2017)

Yep. There is a huge difference between Royalty-Free (RF) use licensing and Rights-Managed (RM) use licensing.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Seems like payments and terms are usually unfavorable to people using these type sites.
> 
> Look at the Terms and Conditions especially related to the company using your photos. If licensing is offered thru the company and it's royalty free that's usually unfavorable to the photographer. Make sure you read thru any info. on rights managed licensing so that you maintain rights to your own photos and are just licensing usage for a specific time period and for a specific purpose.



That's why I turned off the digital rights option.


----------



## photowilly (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the info so far !


----------



## Modifeye (Nov 1, 2017)

I sell my prints on society6 and have had a decent amount of success in a relatively short time (6 months). I basically have my stuff up there as an easy option for my followers to buy something if they want. Ultimately I'm saving for a large professional printer that I can just run my own ecommerce and do the printing myself.


----------

